# Suche Query um genau einen Wert einer def. Gruppe aus einer Tabelle zu erhalten.



## bdb (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Tabelle die folgende vier Spalten beinhaltet

id, version, varname, text
1, 3, world, hello world
2, 2, world, hela wrld mit schreibfehler
3, 1, world, erste beta
4, 2, foobar, foo bar
5, 1, foobar, yoomar schreibfehler

ich brauche jetzt ein Select Statement dass mir zu jedem "varname" den eintrage der letzten Version zurück gibt. Also :

1, 3, world, hello world
4, 2, foobar, foo bar

Vielen Dank vorab für die Hilfe


----------



## SlaterB (8. Okt 2009)

select * from table x where x.version = (select max(y.version) from table y where y.varname = x.varname)


----------



## bdb (8. Okt 2009)

Hi SlaterB,

tausend Dank!


----------

